# Parent qui demande à se laver les mains



## AMANDIN1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai un parent qui a demandé a se laver les mains pleines de terre en venant chercher son fils le soir.
Comment réagissez vous, cela vous est t'il déjà arrivé.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Et bien oui cela m'est déjà arrivé la maman était tombé en panne de mémoire et c'était l'unique fois ! pourquoi refuser ? maintenant si c'est récurrent c'est autre chose !!! question d'hygiène pour porter son bébé aussi donc je dis OUI ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir j'ai eu une maman qui avait le toc de l'hygiène des mains elle avait toujours une raison de se les laver .on ne peut pas dire non à cette demande je trouve ! Mais bizarrement quand nous avons fait une cuisine aménagée elle a arrêté de demander à se laver les mains.
Elle me faisait une petite inspection en fait!


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Alors j’ai eu pour aller aux toilettes ... et ensuite se laver les mains ...mais « normal » c'était celle dont j'étais Sa 4ème AM  pour inspecter l'état de mes WC ! ... sa mère travaillait en crèche ...

C’est vrai qu’il faut toujours juger un restaurant au niveau de ses toilettes ... ça donne une idée c’est ce que l’on dit, au niveau des cuisines. ... sinon je lui avais demandé de retirer ses chaussures 👠


----------



## zabeth 1 (28 Septembre 2022)

OUi, ça m'est déjà arrivé ,et j'ai accepté. 
idem pour les toilettés pour une maman qui était enceinte (et était toute gênée de me demander d'utiliser les toilettes). 

Je préfère en effet des parents qui ont des mains propres plutôt que sales, surtout pour en effet récupérer l'enfant.  Etant moi même très maniaque sur la propreté des mains, (utilisant du gel hydro alcoolique depuis des lustres, et 1ere chose que je faisais en arrivant au boulot, dans une autre vie,  après avoir pris le train et le métro, = lavage des mains , et désinfection du combiné du téléphone et du clavier de l'ordinateur !!! un peu parano la fille !)
donc ça ne me choque pas .


----------



## zelande (28 Septembre 2022)

J'ai une nouvelle pe comme ça. les toilettes à son travail sont très éloignées et elle a pas mal de route. Tous les soirs, elle demande à aller se laver les mains dans la salle de bains. J'avoue que cela m'agace un peu, mais ce n'est pas grave en soi


----------



## Nounou du pôle (29 Septembre 2022)

Zélande , comme tu dis cela m’agacerai chaque soir et surtout vis à vis des autres parents et ma famille … je pense qu’au bout d’un moment tu vas en avoir marre .


----------



## emmanou21 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai eu le même cas le papa faisait du bricolage chez lui, c'est mon voisin, donc il pouvait se laver les mains chez lui, pris sur le fait j'ai dis oui, il a fait couler l'eau un bon moment, je bouillonnais, deuxième fois et troisième fois pareil, la quatrième j'ai dit non, il a pris la petite avec les mains sales, la cinquième fois il s'était laver les mains chez lui


----------



## Tatynou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

moi j'en ai eu une qui venait chercher sa petite à 13h00 en sortant du boulot elle gardait sa tenue (caissière donc t shirt avec le logo du magasin) eh bien .... elle allait dans MA chambre pour se changer !!!! 
à l'époque j'étais TROP mignonne  je ne disais rien ..... maintenant cà serait 1/12 tour !!


----------



## nanny mcfee (29 Septembre 2022)

si les parents veulent se lavé les mains qu'ils le fassent,ça me pose aucun souci ou utilisent les toilettes tant qu'ils retirent leur chaussures à l'entrée,faut pas que ça devienne une habitude par contre parceque je javellise à chaque fois qu'une personne étrangère à la famille utilise les toilettes ou salle d'eau donc j'ai pas envie de nettoyé deux fois mes toilettes dans la journée je suis assez crevé en fin de journée.
Ceci dit ça ne m'est jamais arrivée depuis 2007 que je travaille.


----------



## ChantalGoya (30 Septembre 2022)

J'ai la chance d'avoir un WC avec lave mains dans l'entrée donc les demandes pour aller aux toilettes ou se laver les mains sont toujours acceptées SI ils quittent leur chaussure.
Étrangement, cela limite énormément le besoin d'utiliser les WC...


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Septembre 2022)

@Tatynou1 rassurez moi c'est vous qui lui avez proposé votre chambre? j'avais une collègue qui au moment du départ des enfants,invitait les parents à entrée leur proposé à boire quelques choses ,ça finissait tout les soirs à un salon de thé, elle leur disait pas de retiré leur chaussures les enfants qui courraient partout intenable... elle passait son temps à se plaindre auprès des collègues ,malgré toutes les recommandations qu'on lui a faite elle continuait à agir pareil... 

il y a des règles à respecté si on les fait pas respecté ça devient vite un bordel !

j'ai toujours entretenu de très bonnes relation avec mes parents employeurs mais tout est dit à l'entretien je suis sans filtre ,la transmission dure 5mns pour le bien de tout le monde .
Dans les crèches les parents se plient facilement aux règles de la crèche nous avons les mêmes règles à nous de nous y tenir.Parfois la PMI nous dit ou nous fait comprendre qu'il faut invité les parents à entré bien sur comme dans les crèches faire visité la maison ou leur enfant sera accueilli pas de souci mais après c'est comme les crèches les parents rentrent pas comme un hall de gare ou centre commercial , ils ont fait leur journée,j'ai fait ma journée et surtout!!!! l'enfant aussi a fait sa journée et veut rentré chez lui surtout qu'il a pas beaucoup de temps à passé avec ses parents, dé qu'ils rentrent il y a le diner la douche le faire mangé et dodo,à quel moment l'enfant va profité de ses parents? 

surtout que les enfants changent de comportement quand les parents arrivent le soir ils deviennent agité et impatient donc ça sert à rien de faire duré le départ bien au contraire dire ce qu'il y a à dire et libérez tout le monde!


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Septembre 2022)

Voilà pour certaines collègues ici (zelande et emmanou entre autres) c'est devenu récurrent donc là à mon avis il faut mettre le HOLA ! une fois 2 fois çà passe une panne sur la route une envie pressante ... mais tous les jours c'est NON !


----------



## Tatynou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

@nanny mcfee : en fait on se cotoyait un peu avant la naissance de la petite (son copain et mon ex-mari se connaissaient).
La petite faisait ses siestes dans un lit parapluie dans notre chambre .... donc une fois la petite levée elle restait dans la chambre pour se changer ... et puis il y a eu tous les autres et chacun leurs "demandes" loufoques pfffff 

Depuis toutes ces mésaventures, je me suis beaucoup remise en questions ! mon divorce et mon déménagement m'ont été salvateurs ! 🥳
Maintenant, ce sont MES conditions ET MA façon de travailler qui définissent MON travail ! c'est MOI qui applique les régles et PAS les PE !

Bon courage à toutes ! allez demain c'est samedi 😊🐢🍃🍀🐾🍂


----------



## Leeanna (30 Septembre 2022)

Une fois la maman d'un petit que je gardais m'a demandé d'aller aux toilettes, en plus elle arrivait avec du retard. (Un mercredi, jour où mon fils de 4 ans était à la maison et venait de passer aux toilettes - coup de bol il n'y avait pas la petite goutte sur le bord de la cuvette😅 ça m'avait embêté car en plus d'arriver en retard elle était chez elle car elle m'avait envoyé un message " je pars à l'instant de chez moi") j'avais dit oui et la semaine d'après elle arrivait en avance, sa fille dormait encore, j'étais en transmissions avec une autre maman, elle s'est permise de me dire qu'elle pouvait aller réveiller son fils. Je lui ai dit fermement non je finis avec L et sa maman et on ira ensemble réveillé G. J'étais contente de moi ce jour là, car j'ai pas l'habitude de dire non. 😅😅


----------



## Griselda (30 Septembre 2022)

Bien sur si le PE a plein de terre il vaut mieux qu'il se lave les mains avant de prendre son enfant dans les bras.
La question est comment se fait il qu'il a plein de terre? Et pas pu se laver les mains avant de venir?
J'ai toujours volontiers prêté mes toilettes, donné un verre d'eau etc mais si ça devenait systématique ça m'interrogerait sans doute?!


----------



## Nanou21 (6 Octobre 2022)

Et bien chez moi, c'est NON !!! sauf si panne voiture avec cambouis ou graisse sur les mains.
Pour la terre ou pour les tocs, Il existe assez de moyens pour se laver les mains sans eau... Les lingettes, le gel Hydro-alcoolique... 
Depuis l'arrivée du Covid, aucun parent ne rentrent chez moi. Mon espace professionnel et ma maison sont privés. Ce sont des choses que je mets au clair dès le début du contrat.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Cela ne m'est jamais arrivé ce type de demande. 
Mais un jour de très forte chaleur chaleur une maman est venue chercher son enfant. Mauvaise mine la maman. Je l'ai remarqué tout de suite. Je lui ai demandé si tout allait bien. Elle m'a dit qu'elle avait fait un malaise vagal à son travail une heure avant. Je lui ai proposé de rentrer et de prendre un verre d'eau sucré avant de repartir avec son enfant. Elle a accepté. Elle habite à 5 minutes de route de chez moi donc peu de route à faire. Si son domicile avait été plus éloigné, je ne l'aurais pas laissée repartir comme ça. Elle faisait peine à voir et j'aurais eu trop peur d'un problème sur la route.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour c'est dans le protocole COVID, que le parent doit respecter.

Je ne me vois pas demander de respecter ce point, non mais qui va payer tout ça ?


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Leeanna 

BRAVO d’avoir été ferme mais n’empêche qu’elle a profité de vos toilettes (il y en a comme ça pour économiser de l’eau chez eux + papier)

Par contre … il faudrait avoir le réflexe pour la prochaine fois « vous venez de chez vous ! Donc retournez y vite … »

Bon facile à dire … à faire ? 

Mais malgré tout, JE pense que j’en serais capable car c’est quand même gonflé et couper la transmission … enfin de compte elle se croit « chez elle » !👎🏼🤨😡


----------



## Marine35 (6 Octobre 2022)

zelande a dit: 


> J'ai une nouvelle pe comme ça. les toilettes à son travail sont très éloignées et elle a pas mal de route. Tous les soirs, elle demande à aller se laver les mains dans la salle de bains. J'avoue que cela m'agace un peu, mais ce n'est pas grave en soi


A ta place ça m'agacerait aussi  occasionnellement d'accord mais tous les jours et dans ta salle de bain c'est abusé ! ça ne serait pas pour vérifier la propreté des lieux ? Sinon elle peut utiliser du gel hydro


----------



## Mapoule (6 Octobre 2022)

Le sans gêne de certaines personnes, c'est dingue ça 😨 
Même chez ma copine je ne le ferai pas


----------

